# Heat transfer companies



## ThisIsMyLIfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi all...new to the forums here, my question is do any of you know of any companies that produce heat transfers AND apply them to your blanks if we just provide the artwork? I've found a million and one screen printers, but all of the ones i've contacted don't do heat transfers. Any on the east coast (Philly, NJ, NY area) would be great.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

If you want the company to print heat transfers AND apply them to your shirts for you, why don't you just have the shirts screen printed in the first place. OR buy a heat press, and do use transfers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are probably serveral companies that print using heat transfers (I'm assuming you want the full color resolution of heat transfers without the setup charges of screen printing)?

It probably just will take a bit more research calling around to the printers in the t-shirt section of your local phone book. Maybe asking the screen printers you come in contact with if they know of anybody doing heat press work.

You can also place a "service request" in our new classifieds area to see if you find any takers from the forums

Have you thought about using cafepress.com?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Another option would be to contact the companies that SELL the heat press equipment (like BestBlanks, Imprintables, CoastalBusiness) and see if they can refer you to one of their customers that may be doing printing in your area.


----------



## ThisIsMyLIfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Rodney thanks for the advice and suggestions, it is much appreciated. I actually got a few private responses based on my post, so it looks like I may be good to go here soon, after I get a few samples done of course. And thanks to all who responded...


----------



## ashleighmarieme (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi ThisIsMyLife - can you please share this information regarding companies that do both services? 

I am trying to find the same thing in the same areas. Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I seriously doubt that they will respond. If you noticed, the post was back in 2006. As I responded, someone else will too.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No self promotion Lisa.


----------

